# High elf question



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

In the modern sense of the world do the High elves have any civlians? they all train in a milita so in sense does that make them all enemy combants? save the ones who can't fight at all, the wounded, the sick, (Do elves get sick?) ectra/


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The militia are not always active, and only form for battle and minor training, for the vast majority of the time their artists, architects, poets farmers etc. Most elven families don't need to all go to war at the same time. 

But I really can't see the difference for an army invading ultuan, fantasy nations don't go to war to fight armies but to conquer plunder and kill, there are no rules for engagement.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Militia are civilians who fight when needed, so by one definition they are all combatants.

If you limit combatants to just those who are called to fight in a battle then there will be elves who have stayed back to tend the young and so forth who will only become combatants when home is actually under attack.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I imagine they must have some sort of cavilian, including children, the only race I know for a fact that doesnt have any civilians is the Lizardmen, because they are spawned for the soul purpose of combat, the closest there is to civilians are the Kroxigors as they build the cities.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

Flindo said:


> I imagine they must have some sort of cavilian, including children, the only race I know for a fact that doesnt have any civilians is the Lizardmen, because they are spawned for the soul purpose of combat, the closest there is to civilians are the Kroxigors as they build the cities.


the skinks are also artisans, hunters, record keepers and slann attendants, so i guess you could count them as civilians. saurus and tg are certainly bred for war though, no doubt on that


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Militia are, basically as said here, civilians who are trained for wartime activities. There certainly are 'career' military types in the High Elven army, but the majority are militia units.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

NOt all high elves are bred for war. Otherwise why would it be so important to defend Ulthuan


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

It's the same as any modern army that practices conscription, every male is trained to fight (disabilities excepted) so that in time of national emergency there is a large pool of people who at the least know which end of the gun to point at the enemy but for all intents and purposes outside of the national service time they are civillians.


----------

